

Attain the cutting edge - Let's build science-technology country (North Korea) - adrianscott
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xpupc4zxlTo

======
adrianscott
'Not familiar with Computer Numerical Control? You obviously haven’t been to
North Korea lately...

For almost two years, citizens of North Korea have been exposed to a lengthy
campaign extolling the virtues of CNC.

The song, called "Attain the Cutting Edge," is "available on karaoke machines
nationwide" and the lyrics "include reminders that CNC is 'an example of self-
reliance and strength' and that 'the people’s pride is high…let’s build a
science-technology great power.'”'

[http://www.minyanville.com/business-news/editors-
pick/articl...](http://www.minyanville.com/business-news/editors-
pick/articles/north-korea-north-korean-North-Korean/6/22/2012/id/41916)

